# Unusual Chrono Movement



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

got given this the other day and ive not seen one before tho some of you pin lever experts probably have,remarkable condition for a 1960's watch.

movement is a rego 2360 marked r.lapanouse

manual wind,60 sec,45 min, cam switched sub second


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

I have seen these type of movements in Sicura watches and also vintage fake O&W watches (there's one on ebay at the moment). However, the subdials are usually off centre and sort of at the 8 and 10 positions on the dial.

BTW, I like your avatar  who is it?

cheers

Dave


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

> BTW, I like your avatar wink.gif who is it?


 i wish i knew


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pugster said:


> got given this the other day and ive not seen one before tho some of you pin lever experts probably have,remarkable condition for a 1960's watch.
> 
> movement is a rego 2360 marked r.lapanouse
> 
> manual wind,60 sec,45 min, cam switched sub second


OK I could be imagining this but to me at least there appears to be some similarity to the movement in Chris l`s Sinsa `chrono`, I know it`s difficult to see but apart from the mounting for the balance wheel coming from the `bottom` rather then the `top` (I have seen these basic pin pallet movements with such a mounting) and there being extra cog wheels, the actual positions of the gears appear to be the same and also it has a very similar looking curved arm on the right side.

I have seen a number of variations of this movement including ones which had 5 jewels, I believe the original design `may` have been Swiss.










See here Chris`s `Sinsa`

Which as mentioned in the linked thread was based on a type of pin pallet that was used in


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I picked up another similar watch recently, marked 'Basis Watch Company' & 'Swiss Made'



Similar movement to my Sinsa,


----------

